# Persian:  مرتيكه‌ي توله سگ هرچي از دهنش در آمد به من گفت.



## seitt

Greetings,

Courtesy of Morteza:
مرتيكه‌ي توله سگ هرچي از دهنش در آمد به من گفت.

A superb bit of Colloquial Persian, and well worth its own thread, I think!

Can I just check the translation, please?
“Everything that came out of his mouth told me that he was a worthless scumbag.”

(‘Scumbag’ being a general insult.)

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

Does "that he was" mean "because he was" in your sentence? if yes, your answer is yes. Albeit I prefer to change it as follow:

Everything that came out of his mouth told me. The worthless scumbag!”


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - actually, I didn't mean 'because'.

But isn't the idea that the things which he said proved that he was a worthless scumbag?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Many thanks - actually, I didn't mean 'because'.
> 
> But isn't the idea that the things which he said proved that he was a worthless scumbag?



No! In reality that is two sentence combined in each other: مرتيكه هرچي از دهنش در آمد به من گفت and then an insult that is مرتيكه‌ي توله سگ. In other word, [s]he is so angry of that words [s]he heard (maybe the words were completely right, but just the listener don't like them!) that [s]he like to give an insult to sayer in turn.


----------



## seitt

Thank you very much. I think we're getting there.

Let me try again with the translation: The worthless scumbag, everything that came out of his mouth was an insult to me.

Perhaps به من گفت doesn't mean simply 'said to me' but rather 'insulted me'.


----------



## searcher123

> The worthless scumbag, everything that came out of his mouth was an insult to me.


Your new version is very better and correcter. Nonetheless I would like to change it as follow again:

The worthless scumbag, every insult that [s]he was aware came out of his mouth to me.



> Perhaps به من گفت doesn't mean simply 'said to me' but rather 'insulted me'.


Yes. In reality, هرچي از دهنش در آمد به من گفت is a quasi idiomatic phrase that mean "[s]he didn't thought about the phrases that [s]he assigned to me. he used all of the bad words [s]he was learned in his/her life to me without thinking about them". 

An example:

مرد: تو چي مي‌فهمي آخه زنيكه‌ي خيكّي نفهم بي‌شعور!. تو اگه آدم بودي كه تا الان  ٦ تا شوهر نمي‌كردي آخه!. ننه باباتم مثل خودت گُه بودند. اصلا تو توي خانوادتونم يه نفر پيدا نمي‌شه كه آدم باشه. يه مشت آشغالين همتون كه بايد ريختتون دور.
زن: حرف دهنتو بفهم مرتيكه‌ي الاغ! حالا هرچي من هيچي نمي‌گم، تو هرچي از دهنت در مي‌آد بگو! نه كه تو خودت بچّه‌ي پيغمبري و از كونت دُر مي‌ريزه! اگه من ٦ تا شوهر كردم كه تو اينقدر عوضي بودي كه من خر هم زوركي زنت شدم! 


Sorry for creating this naughty example, but we have an proverb that say: در مَثَل مناقشه نيست. As you told previously, sometimes using bad words is of necessity in language learning .

Other synonyms for it:
هرچي لياقت خودش بود، به من گفت
-----------------------------
چشم‌هاشو بست و دهنش را باز كرد و هرچي از دهنش در آمد گفت


----------



## seitt

Wow, many thanks!

As you say, indeed, در مَثَل مناقشه نيست. As for the English for this, well, there's no idiom I know of, but you can say, "People shouldn't let mere examples upset them."

I now think that the nastiness isn’t in the به من گفت part but rather (implicitly) in the هرچي از دهنش در آمد – normally people, quite rightly, are careful about what they say; however, when they completely lose their tempers they will say anything and everything they can think of to hurt the other person. So, “he said everything he could put into words to me.” Usage no doubt determines that bad things are meant.


----------



## searcher123

> People shouldn't let mere examples upset them



You are welcome dear friend and Thank you in return to this unobtainable equivalent.



> he said everything he could put into words to me.




آباريكلّا! دقيقاً همون چيزي كه من بايد مي‌گفتم، ولي خب بلد نبودم بگم


----------



## seitt

خیلی متشکرم، دوست عزیرم!


----------



## seitt

Btw, how can I put this sentence into the future tense in Persian, please? (This includes a considered correction or two, to my own English as well as yours!)

The lousy scumbag, he'll launch at you every insult he can get out of his mouth.

I.e. how can we put مرتيكه‌ي توله سگ هرچي از دهنش در آمد به من گفت. into the future tense? We are talking about how a person will treat you in the future if you cross his path.


----------



## searcher123

However this sentence with this structure normally is not used in future tense, but if you want to use it in future tense you should say:

مرتيكه‌ي توله سگ هرچي از دهنش در بياد به من مي‌گه/خواهد گفت

When some one have not done any bad work at now, why you should insult him/her? So for future tense the insult part will be deleted. For example:


حواست باشه‌ها! يارو قاطي داره. اگه دست از پا خطا كني، هرچي از دهنش درآد/دربياد بهت مي‌گه‌ها! بعدا نگي نگفتي!
-------------------------------------------------------------------
يه وقت نري يه چيزي بهش بگي كه فردا هرچي از دهنش در اومد بياد به من بگه‌ها!
-------------------------------------------------------------------
با اين كاري كه تو مي‌خواي بكني، مثل روز برام روشنه كه بعدش يارو مياد هرچي از دهنش درآد/دربياد به من مي‌گه


and so on


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - this is very helpful as the past tense does not have a subjunctive, but in the present/future tense you use در بياد so the meaning is clearly shown to be an more inclusive and emphatic one i.e. 'whatever may come' rather than merely 'everything that comes' (which would, I think, be هرچي از دهنش در مياد.

Btw, I'm sorry to have to admit that in western countries you will find a few people who will, for no reason, swear dreadfully at anyone and everyone they meet.


----------



## searcher123

We have "هرچي از دهنش در مياد" too (please don't ask me about its tense ):

داداشش اصلا اخلاق نداره كه! تا بگي پخ، هرچي از دهنش در مياد به آدم مي‌گه
--------------------------------------------------------------
دو كلام نمي‌شه باهاش حرف زد! تا بگي چي شد، قاطي مي‌كنه و هرچي از دهنش در مي‌آد به آدم مي‌گه


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, God bless you.


----------



## seitt

Re

مرد: تو چي مي‌فهمي آخه زنيكه‌ي خيكّي نفهم بي‌شعور!. تو اگه آدم بودي كه تا الان  ٦ تا شوهر نمي‌كردي آخه!. ننه باباتم مثل خودت گُه بودند. اصلا تو توي خانوادتونم يه نفر پيدا نمي‌شه كه آدم باشه. يه مشت آشغالين همتون كه بايد ريختتون دور.
زن: حرف دهنتو بفهم مرتيكه‌ي الاغ! حالا هرچي من هيچي نمي‌گم، تو هرچي از دهنت در مي‌آد بگو! نه كه تو خودت بچّه‌ي پيغمبري و از كونت دُر مي‌ريزه! اگه من ٦ تا شوهر كردم كه تو اينقدر عوضي بودي كه من خر هم زوركي زنت شدم! ​is the idea that the woman really married six times? I'm inclined to think that the whole of it is just made-up insults with no foundation in truth.


----------



## searcher123

> is the idea that the woman really married six times?



No one know about the reality. Maybe yes, maybe no! You should ask about it of one of them  Albeit normally such a sentences are used for showing multiplicity, not an exact count, however, it can be used for an exact count too. For example: 

١٠٠ دفعه بايد بهش يه حرفي را بزني تا انجامش بده
هزار دفعه هم كه بهش بگي، باز همون خري كه بوده هست
من كه شش تا دست ندارم كه بتونم صد تا كار را با هم انجام بدم


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much - how interesting that you use 6 also as an inexact number. In English inexact numbers are usually round numbers such as 100 and 1000:
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/if+I've+told+you+once,+I've+told+you+a+thousand+times:
Mother to a naughty boy who keeps ringing the doorbell of an old lady and running away and playing tricks on her: If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times, leave that poor woman alone!
Turkish also uses 'kırk' (40) and 'sittin' (the Arabic word for 60).


----------



## searcher123

It is the same in Persian too, but for some specific things (at the present I just can remember hand, housebound, wife, pill and eye for it) that their normal numbering is one or two, we use 6 too. For example:

شيش چشي مواظبش باش كه يه وقت سمت آتيش نره
----------------------------------
يكهو شيش تا شيش تا قرص با هم مي‌خوره! خب معلومه مريض مي‌شه ديگه

Albeit there is not any problem if you use 10 or 100 or 1000 for them too. In this situation, your sentence will be completely clear. Also 60 is common in Persian too. For example:

شصت دفعه بهت گفتم اين كار را نكن، توي گوشت فرو نرفت كه نرفت

Oh! and a question please:

"If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times" mean صدبار بهت گفتم or يكبار براي آخرين بار بهت مي‌گم? I think correct meaning is the last.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, excellent.

"If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times" is a highly idiomatic way of stressing "I've told you a thousand times" - the first part of the sentence adds nothing whatsoever to the meaning apart from giving it great stress and a strong feeling of impatience with the intransigence of the person addressed.

So the meaning is simply “صدبار بهت گفتم”.


----------



## searcher123

Good information to learn. Thank you so much.


----------



## seitt

You are most welcome, God bless you.


----------

